# CPC/Auditor Seeks Remote ED Coding Work



## Hoosiergirl615 (Apr 23, 2014)

If anyone needs a remote ED coder/auditor, I am available immediately and eager to work.  Please contact me at 260/449-1984.



Karen M. Lessing, CPC-A
8620 Illinois Road  ▪   Fort Wayne, Indiana 46804
Telephone:  260.449.1984  ▪   Email:  chorkie1120@yahoo.com


OBJECTIVE STATEMENT
Seeking remote coding position in which my experience and work ethic aligns 
with an organization whose mission improves the health and quality of life for all it serves.


SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS
▪	Outpatient coding, with diligence applied to correct coding conventions for ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCs codes; specializing in Emergency Department coding.
▪	Excellent managerial skills; capable of fostering collaboration and teamwork to meet objectives.
▪	Exceptional communication, interpersonal, time management, and organizational skills.
▪	Able to successfully multitask and maintain self discipline when working remotely.
▪	Very sound knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy, physiology, and pharmacology.
▪	Trained on Epic and Craneware software.


CREDENTIALS
Certified Professional Coder ? Apprentice, American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC),  2012


EXPERIENCE

2013-2014	Remote Auditor/Analyst I,  Revenue & Coding Integrity
St. Tammany Parish Hospital -- Covington, Louisiana

	Reviewed medical record, selected, and sequenced appropriate codes for diagnoses and procedures on Emergency Department patients; applied guidelines using approved coding conventions to ensure timely reimbursement from commercial payors.
	Adhered to facility coding compliance policies and procedures when assigning codes.
	Submitted reports to supervisor as requested when trends and patterns indicated additional training was necessary at the department level.
	Initiated queries to physicians, department staff, and managers if audit determined additional information was needed to support assigned codes.
	Attended training on Craneware software which was used to optimize reimbursement, minimize corporate compliance risks, and maintain efficiency throughout revenue-generating departments.

2012-2013			Outpatient Coder
				Ochsner Health System, Northshore Region -- Covington, Louisiana

	Responsible for outpatient coding for two hospitals, applying ICD-9 diagnoses codes and CPT and HPCS codes to ensure timely reimbursement from commercial payors.
	Trained user on Epic integrated healthcare delivery software.
	Submitted reports as requested to supervisor when requested.





2008-2012	Remote Medical Transcriptionist (Independent Contractor)
	Global Info Systems, Odessa, Texas

	Member of home-based transcription team providing voice recognition and traditional acute care transcription support for Baylor University Medical Hospital and Baylor Medical Center at Garland in Dallas, Texas; includes operative summaries, consultations, specialty tests and studies, and discharge summaries.  
	Average quality exceeding 99%.

2006-2008			Medical Transcriptionist
St. Joseph Hospital -- Fort Wayne, Indiana

	History and physical reports, surgeries, consultations, discharges, cardiac catheterizations, psychiatric evaluations, and specialty tests.
	Average productivity 180 lines per hour with greater than 98% accuracy.

2003-2006			Marketing Director
Indiana Physical Therapy -- Fort Wayne, Indiana

	Sales and marketing responsibility for seven-clinic physical therapy practice.
	Created promotional and educational materials, ads, and newsletters announcing new programs and services for patients, referral sources, and industrial contacts; also generated press releases promoting events and new services.
	Developed solid relationships with referral sources to expand industrial rehabilitation coverage.

2001-2003			Marketing & Membership Director/Office Manager
Orchard Ridge Country Club -- Fort Wayne, Indiana

	Recruited new members while retaining existing members.
	Managed staff (A/R, A/P, and administrative support staff).
	Directed production of all marketing materials; also created and implemented first marketing plan for club management staff to increase revenue.

1997-2001			Community Relations Director
Parkview Health -- Columbia City, Indiana

	Official hospital spokesperson/media contact; included board and community presentations.
	Managed staff and volunteers; included developing and monitoring salary and expense budgets.
	Placed hospital ads to increase awareness of services.
	Managed community benefits program and prepared annual reports; facilitated presentations by healthcare partners to increase awareness of community health and charitable organizations.
	Coordinated market research for three Parkview community hospitals.
	Monitored patient satisfaction scores; developed improvement action plans.
	Planned and conducted annual community health fair and other events.

 
1995-1997			Membership & Publications Director
Fort Wayne/Allen County CVB -- Fort Wayne, Indiana

	Generated revenue by recruiting members and retaining current members.
	Directed production of materials to promote tourism in Fort Wayne.
	Assisted with website development promoting Fort Wayne/CVB members.
	Developed events for members to network with other members.
	Made presentations to board of directors and community organizations.

1990-1995			Administrative Assistant
Parkview Memorial Hospital -- Fort Wayne, Indiana

	Provided administrative support to finance and nursing executives.

1988-1990			Legal Secretary
Fagan Whitmore Myers et al -- Fort Wayne, Indiana

	Prepared general legal correspondence and bankruptcy filings.

1981-1988			U. S. Air Force -- Spangdahlem AB, GE and McChord AFB, WA.
Financial/Accounting Specialist; honorably discharged.



EDUCATION

Medical Coding Certification			St. Tammany Parish Hospital		2011
Prep Seminars					Covington, Louisiana

Medical Transcription Certificate		Ivy Tech Community College		2006
Summa cum laude				Fort Wayne, Indiana

B.A. Management & Communication		Concordia University Wisconsin		1994
Magna cum laude				Fort Wayne, Indiana



HOBBIES

	DIY Projects	
	Travel, domestic and international
	United States History
	Pop Culture Trivia
	Sports & Fitness



REFERENCES AVAILABLE UPON REQUEST


----------

